# SES Light, code p0638



## murkywaters10 (Mar 24, 2015)

Nadir Point said:


> I wonder how often dealers, knowing they're likely to be stuck with an expensive, time consuming repair, warn customers of CBU signs?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Good point....the SA at the dealer insists that CBU cleaning is not covered under CPO or extended maintenance---however other forum members experience seems to indicate BMW will eventually roll over and do a good-will cleaning.

On getting the service history...the only way I was able to get mine when I bought the X5 was to dangle a "10" rating over the salesman's head. The conversation went something like this:
Salesman: I hope you can give us 10s on the survey BMW is going to send you, anything less than a 10 is a failure in our eyes blah blah blah
Me: It would be really easy for me to do that if you could provide the full service history of the vehicle...

Had a PDF in my inbox 30 mins later


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

murkywaters10 said:


> Good point....the SA at the dealer insists that CBU cleaning is not covered under CPO or extended maintenance...


It most certainly is covered under CPO. If I was talking to any dealer that suggested otherwise I'd be looking for somewhere else to take the car. Bastards.


----------



## m3driver999 (Jul 16, 2015)

*Ses p0638*

Hello,

Thanks for the feedback,
Yes, it seems I am getting some difficulty in getting the service history.
I bought the car from a non-BMW dealer, so they have no reason to provide - they claim privacy. At same time, they claim SIB 13 04 12 does not apply or does not exist.

Car has sticker showing service action 615. But no sticker for the mandatory recall, no sticker for action 626 (SIB 13 04 12)

I still think many of MIL's are programming related, and there has been 1 recall and many service bulletins. Hopefully, some forum member(s) can create some critical mass and get BMW to become accountable for emissions related side of things.

The P0638 has not returned in my case, however the P2099 (SCR code) has returned. 
Now leaning towards possible DEF fluid degradation with heat and 4 weeks inactivity.

Any idea how to reset any SCR adaptation that may have taken place? 
or to flush DEF tank?
or what service action 615 was?

TIA,

Regards,


----------



## makofkc (May 9, 2013)

Quick update, I authorized the dealer to hold on to my car an extra day or two to make sure no more SES lights after they get everything all together. It should be ready for me to pick up on Monday at the latest.

Also, I asked about getting the service records and my SA had no problem with it. I guess some dealers or SAs are better about this than others.


----------

